# Quel site pour regarder films et séries (gratuitement)



## lina2601444 (21 Août 2017)

Bonjour , comment allez vous ? 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu un connais un site pour regarder les films et les série ( bien sûr autre que Netflix ) et j'aimerai que le site sois gratuit ...
Merci d avance pour votre aide [emoji4]

Bisous


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

lina2601444 a dit:


> et j'aimerai que le site sois gratuit ...


Il y a ce qu'on appelle des sites de streaming vidéos, mais il y a 3 problèmes…
1) c'est en théorie gratuit, mais c'est illégal dans la mesure ou ce sont des vidéos ou séries récentes. Il vaut mieux passer par le replay gratuit que propose les plus grandes chaines.
2) il n'y a rien de pire que de pourrir son Mac ou PC en passant par de tels sites, avalanche de PUBS, de malwares/adwares, etc
3) relis la charte des forums STP, ici il n'y aura pas de liens illégaux à échanger

Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Gwen (21 Août 2017)

Gratuit non, à moins de chercher sur YouTube. Mais à part quelques vieilleries (toujours intéressante souvent), les nouvelles séries ne peuvent que se financer avec des clients payants. Donc, Netflix, iTunes ou Amazon Prime sont tes amis.

D’ailleurs, le dernier, Amazon Prime, offre un bon choix en plus d'avoir des services très intéressants pour qui est client chez ce commerçant.


----------



## lina2601444 (21 Août 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Gratuit non, à moins de chercher sur YouTube. Mais à part quelques vieilleries (toujours intéressante souvent), les nouvelles séries ne peuvent que se financer avec des clients payants. Donc, Netflix, iTunes ou Amazon Prime sont tes amis.
> 
> D’ailleurs, le dernier, Amazon Prime, offre un bon choix en plus d'avoir des services très intéressants pour qui est client chez ce commerçant.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## lina2601444 (21 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a ce qu'on appelle des sites de streaming vidéos, mais il y a 3 problèmes…
> 1) c'est en théorie gratuit, mais c'est illégal dans la mesure ou ce sont des vidéos ou séries récentes. Il vaut mieux passer par le replay gratuit que propose les plus grandes chaines.
> 2) il n'y a rien de pire que de pourrir son Mac ou PC en passant par de tels sites, avalanche de PUBS, de malwares/adwares, etc
> 3) relis la charte des forums STP, ici il n'y aura pas de liens illégaux à échanger
> ...



Je pense bien sûr dès site légale , je ne pensais pas en mal ... Bref merci quand même [emoji849]


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2017)

lina2601444 a dit:


> Je pense bien sûr dès site légale , je ne pensais pas en mal ... Bref merci quand même


Tiens compte de ma remarque 2) car ce sont les pires pourvoyeurs en cochonneries diverses qui vous pourrissent bien la vie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2017)

A part les sites de replay des télévisions, ça va être difficile.


----------



## Herogei (21 Août 2017)

Il vaut mieux passer en MP pour ce genre de sujet


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2017)

S'il s'agit de site legaux, pas besoin.
Avec Molotov tu peux même t'enregistrer et regarder des épisodes de ta série
Mais bon, en légal et gratuit tu seras très limité en choix et en nombre d'épisodes


----------



## Herogei (21 Août 2017)

Malheureusement en site légal tu en as peu ou alors faut passer par un vpn mais souvent le contenu est restreint.

Faut souvent passer par d'autres site ou forums privé ou pas mais surtout pas légal. 
Donc pas ici


----------



## lina2601444 (1 Septembre 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> A part les sites de replay des télévisions, ça va être difficile.



Bah du coup j ai télécharger Netflix merci quand même de m avoir aidée [emoji5]


----------



## lina2601444 (1 Septembre 2017)

Herogei a dit:


> Malheureusement en site légal tu en as peu ou alors faut passer par un vpn mais souvent le contenu est restreint.
> 
> Faut souvent passer par d'autres site ou forums privé ou pas mais surtout pas légal.
> Donc pas ici



Merci de m avoir aidé [emoji5] mais j ai fait appelle à Netflix c est quand même beaucoup plus pratique [emoji23]


----------



## Chillywilly (30 Septembre 2018)

Il y a un methode avec Amazon Prime, c'est 100% gratuit aussi


----------



## Freshdesh (3 Novembre 2019)

Cher ami gratuit veut dire tout simplement illégal ne cachons pas les choses, le gratuit n'existe plus et s'il y a alors derrière il y a toutes sortes de machinations, de publicité, de partage d'espace de connexion sur son poste et autres donc restez sur Netflix au moins c'est légal en France.


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2019)

Non, gratuit ne veut pas forcément dire illégale. Certains films sont tombés dans le domaine publique et sont donc visible sur différents sites dont YouTubes.


----------



## USB09 (3 Novembre 2019)

Oui il existe des applications qui présente des films d’animations, sans doute aussi d’anciens films.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)

J'ai un abonnement a Netflix et je vais le supprimer , car je ne trouve rien de bien a regarder


----------



## Herogei (4 Novembre 2019)

Freshdesh a dit:


> Cher ami gratuit veut dire tout simplement illégal ne cachons pas les choses, le gratuit n'existe plus et s'il y a alors derrière il y a toutes sortes de machinations, de publicité, de partage d'espace de connexion sur son poste et autres donc restez sur Netflix au moins c'est légal en France.


Et il faut savoir  aussi que gratuit est différent de libre 
Et que comme le dit si bien gwen, plusieurs dizaines de milliers de films sont dans le domaine public et/ou du libre et qu'ils sont donc accessible gratuitement !
Et heureusement que gratuit ne veut pas dire illégal car beaucoup de choses dans le monde culturel serait illégal


----------



## roquebrune (8 Novembre 2019)

YouTube ou dailymotion


----------



## USB09 (9 Novembre 2019)

Vimeo


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

Netflix pour le moment , mais j'arrête mon abonnement une fois l'essai écoulé , rien de terrible sauf quelques séries


----------



## peyret (9 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Netflix pour le moment , mais j'arrête mon abonnement une fois l'essai écoulé , rien de terrible sauf quelques séries



C'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux regarder TF1....  
Plus sérieusement : sur Netfix t'as pas beaucoup cherché.... Vagabonb, Quiksand, El dragon, Le Chalet.....


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

Sauf quelques séries , j'ai indiqué


----------



## USB09 (9 Novembre 2019)

On en trouve sur YouTube, voir FILMS ENTIERS ou FILMS COMPLET.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2019)

Le mieux étant de s'offrir un bon ciné de temps a autre


----------



## Valeria64 (31 Mai 2020)

sur le site xxxxxxxxxxxxx beaucoup de différents films de différents genres

*Note de la modération :* pas de liens illégaux


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

Valeria64 a dit:


> sur le site xxxxxxxxxxxxx beaucoup de différents films de différents genres


Ben non, ici ce n'est pas un site de warez, on ne donne en aucun cas des liens illégaux. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## peyret (31 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, ici ce n'est pas un site de warez, on ne donne en aucun cas des liens illégaux. Merci d'en tenir compte.



....et très bien pour attraper des malwares


----------



## Valeria64 (31 Mai 2020)

sur le site xxxxxxxxx beaucoup de différents films de différents genres


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

@Valeria64
Il n'y aura pas d'autre avertissement, c'est tout simplement au revoir.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @Valeria64
> Il n'y aura pas d'autre avertissement, c'est tout simplement au revoir.


Parce que tu avertis   ? Moi, je bannis d'office ce genre d'énergumènes.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu avertis   ? Moi, je bannis d'office ce genre d'énergumènes.


Pas compris aussi .


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu avertis ? Moi, je bannis d'office ce genre d'énergumènes.


C'était son premier message, je lui ai laissé une chance, tant pis pour lui.


----------

